# WV IBO Triple Crown Dates and Locations



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

what is the date for the 3rd leg.


----------



## justink440 (Jan 14, 2014)

do you have to shoot all 3? thanks


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Which one is LK putting on?


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Archerycrazy (Aug 22, 2004)

3rd Leg dates July 19 & 20th, Sorry

No you don't have to shoot all 3. But if you shoot all 3 and win overall you get a very nice belt buckle. Looks a lot like the belt buckle given by IBO

These are not the shoot LK is putting on. He is holding the IBO Spring National, April 11-13, Pipestem State Park


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Gotcha. Thanks.


----------

